# Divorced and mad as hell



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

alright so the story begins about 6 months after i got married. My wife and I were living in an apartment and she ran into an old friend at our wedding. This chick ends up being the anto-christ. So my wife is only 20 years old at the time and her friend had just turned 21. her friend would come over every freakin day and night. she would even spend the night at least 5-6 days a week. Once this bitch started hanging out my wife's attitude totally changed. She became rude and verbally abusive towards me. I would get mad because I would come home from a long hard day at work and what do I see when I walk into my house?... My wife and her stupid friend hanging out and drinking. At first I didnt mind, until my wife would avoid me and she would get mad when I would tell her that I wanted her friend to leave so I could spend time with my wife. so 5 months of this sh*t continues and finally my wife turns 21. This is when the sh*t hits the fan... So I plan a cool trip to phoenix to go to a kickin club so we can party... That night was ok because my wife was all happy and actually showing me attention. One week later my wife calls me at work and says she is going to the bar to drink and hang oout with her girlfriends. I tell her to have funa dn I will show up when I get off. I think everything is cool and when I get off and get ready to go to the bar, I walk into the bar and I see my wife grinding her ass on some random dude. I immediately think "WTF" and I walk up there and tell that dude to walk away before I whip his ass. So he leaves and I start yelling at my wife saying why the f*ck are you dry humping some bitch ass dude. She gets mad and says I am over reacting. I calm down and apoligize to her for freaking out, but I tell her that I am not cool with her dancing with any guy other then me. Her friend starts talking sh*t saying I am a control freak and that my wife should leave me. At this point I am ready to choke a bitch out. so I take off and go home, I am at home for a couple of hours and it gets close to closing time at the bart. So I go to the bar to pick my wife up and I see her at the bar with her friend and two guys sitting with her. I f*cking see red man, I dont even want to hear a excuse at this point.I walk up and ask my wife what the f*ck is she doing... shee tells me to chill out and stop acting immature. I scream(literally scream) how the f*ck am I being immature... I am not the one who is flirting with some dude with a rock on my finger.. Then I glance to my wifes left hand and NO f*cking RING.. I explode and tell her she is leaving right now and we are going home... She yells at me and says she is going to some house party to hang out with some friends.. we fight for 10 minutes before the bouncer tells me I have to leave.. so I am pissed walking out telling my wife if she isnt home by 2:30 then there will be hell to pay. Before I walk out the door I run into an old friend and he tells me to chill out and that he will follow my wife and go to the house party and see if my wife behaves herself. I agree to the plan and my friend is on the phone with me as he sees my wife climb into the back seat followed by some dude. He tells me that the windows are tinted but it looks like your wife is making out with that guy. So they arrive at the house party and my wife and her f*ck buddies go int the house.. My friend follos them into the house and he tells me that my wife is dry humping some dude on the couch making out with them.. so I confront my wife the next day ans she admitts to me that she did do that... So me being the stupid ass that I was back then I forgave her and told her to never do that again.. fast forward 2 months and I am getting off work and I walk in to find my wife crying on our couch. I walk over and ask her whats wrong.. she tells me to sit down and then she tells me that she cheated on me with some guy today nd she fucked him at her house. She beggs me to forgive her and give her a second chance... once again I forgive her and not long after this my wife gets pregnant.. So I decide that my daughter needs a good family cause I was raised with just my mom. Fast forward a year... I think everything is going smooth and my wife and I just bought a house... Im thinking that I made the right coice to stay with her... then my local radio station has a once a year concert that houses some killer bands like social D...So I buy tickets for me, my wife, my friend, my wifes brother and sister.. So WE are at the concert having a killer time.. two weeks later, My wife picks me up from work and tells me she needs to talk to me.. She tells me that her sister told her that I hit on her when we were leaving the concert. I asled her what did she say I did? she said I stuck my tongue out at her and when we were sitting in the car that my hand grazed her knee. Let me point out that my hand grazed her knee.. It didnt stay on her knee. my hand didnt travel south. My hand didnt caress her leg.. it f*cking grazed her knee. I rememner alot of that night and I dont remember doing any of it.. So I deny ever trying to hit on her and my wife says she doesnt believe me and tells me she wasnts me to move out and that she wants a divorce. So I moved out and today I got served with divorce papers and I sh*t you not, she put in the divorce papers that I commited Adultery....

Right now I want to kill her... I feel better now that I got to rant out about how fucked I am.. A man alaways gets fucked in the divorce.. especially when a child is involved.. So anyone else go through a nasty divorce? any advice for a man that is losing his F'n mind?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sucks for you bro..... You should have walked away when you had the chance.... Do you have money saved up? You are looking into spending about $4000 to $7000 if you dont want to get f'ed over.

Make sure your lawyer talks about her doing it first. Proving adultery is hard....
I am divorced and I know it's hard bro....
that is why I will NEVER marry again.....
I did the same thing you did and got married young. young and dumb.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a lot to take in...

right now relax brother. your not alone with this sort of injustice and beartbreak. be pissed, vent, hit a pillow...keep your head on man. i need to read that story again cause it sounds awful. she openly fucked some guy, maybe more, and your knee grazed her sisters knee and YOU commited adultery.
man, IM pissed reading that.



sadboy said:


> sucks for you bro..... You should have walked away when you had the chance.... Do you have money saved up? You are looking into spending about $4000 to $7000 if you dont want to get f'ed over.
> 
> Make sure your lawyer talks about her doing it first. Proving adultery is hard....
> I am divorced and I know it's hard bro....
> ...


true...20-21is TOO young to marry. still growing. my gf is 31 and we still have things to work out. 21...man thats barely outta the high school drama phase


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It really sucks when childern are in picture. The laws are not fair for men when it comes to the child. It almost like a married man needs to save money in case of a lawyer. sh*t man, only a lawyer will save you in a nasty divorce.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow-
Sorry to hear it-


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sadboy said:


> It really sucks when childern are in picture. The laws are not fair for men when it comes to the child. It almost like a married man needs to save money in case of a lawyer. sh*t man, only a lawyer will save you in a nasty divorce.


dude lets focus on keeping calm cool and collected. worry about the lawyer sh*t tomorrow even, but tonight man, you need to find yourself some enjoyment and think clear.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i would get a paternity test


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

that sucks man, ya know to prove your wife commited adultry, you could have your buddy who saw ur wife at the house party testify for u, and also u could see if u could find the guy who your wife had relations with, to see if he would testify for you. the more people you have that can prove your wife is the one commited adultries the better you are.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

That is so FAWKED up!!

I am ANGRY after reading that, and I am not an angry guy....

Get a Lawyer!!

Then try to bait her into an argument so she again admits she cheated on you and record the conversation...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I know he needs to calm down. But he has already been served with papers. He needs to talk to a lawyer tomorrow. tonight is the time to get sh*t faced and tomorrow you need to get yourself a lawyer.

Hey, Hitler (dam I never thought I would say that) is your x-wife using a lawyer or a paralegal?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow....what a tragic story. Your a bigger man then I am because I dont think I could have forgiven any of her behavior...but I was not in your situation so I dont know. I would first suggest you find out if your daughter is really yours with a DNA test. I know it is hard (been there) but if she isnt biologically yours then her adultery thing is out....and for health reasons you should know the history of her biological father should it not be you.

Hang in there....


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Wow, you will need a really good lawyer. I know you cant prove anything cause its your word against hers, you can submit to lie detector tests to validate your claim and hers. A friend of mine went through the same thing and they agreed out of court that the results from the lie detector test would be the determining factor and that a judgement would be based on the results. I'm not sure how their lawyers worked that out but he ended up getting the house and car and only paid child support. Your witnesses can be your mutual friends too. That really sucks. She probably planned to divorce after you got the house. Hopefully its not in her name. Ultimately she will try to get half anyways but at least you can put up a good fight. Good luck to you. Keep us updated!

yeah.. definitely get a paternity test!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

How old is your little girl?

It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.

If you do the DNA test, just be ready in case you are not the dad. It is a hard thing to do.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

sadboy said:


> How old is your little girl?
> 
> It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
> People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.
> ...


yeah, and in his case, if he isnt the dad, it would prove infidelity.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bustersmom said:


> How old is your little girl?
> 
> It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
> People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.
> ...


yeah, and in his case, if he isnt the dad, it would prove infidelity.
[/quote]

but at what cost? The cost of losing a child? The love of a child.....

I know it's good to know who the real dad is for health issues.

That's all I am saying....
I didnt do the DNA test, even if it meant I would not have to pay child support.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I forgot the biggest detail of it all. Before my wife ever cheated on me with that dude she was having sex with her girlfriend... She told me the same time she admitted she fucked that dude... As far as i know she is not using a lawyer or a paralegal.. I am, however, getting a lawyer tomorrow to see what options I have. I am devastated and I have been drinking every night, which I am sure is not helping.. but it makes me feel better while I am drunk. My daughter is 20 months old and to be honest she does look like me.. Maybe I should get a paternity test just to be sure.. to clarify I ment that my hand touched my sisters knee.. and granted I was drunk but I hav never hit on my wifes sister before and I have always thought of her as a sister.. I cant believe she would say that.. I have never hitted on a woman like that before. I have always verbally stated my intentions to a women and not just play stupid high school games like "accidentially" touching someone... I just have a feeling that no matter what I am screwed and I will be the one to pay.. This is the reason I hate our judicial system.. women=equal rights...... my ass... not when it comes to divirce..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...In most states you would still need to pay support if you were married when the child was born...a test would simply prove infidelity.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

sadboy said:


> How old is your little girl?
> 
> It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
> People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.
> ...


yeah, and in his case, if he isnt the dad, it would prove infidelity.
[/quote]

but at what cost? The cost of losing a child? The love of a child.....

I know it's good to know who the real dad is for health issues.

That's all I am saying....
I didnt do the DNA test, even if it meant I would not have to pay child support.
[/quote]

Sorry, I didnt mean it towards you. I was just throwing it out to _hitler_ as an option. Thats if he wanted to strengthen his case.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what are you going to do is the girl is not yours?
If she is not using a laywer, then I bet she is using a paralegal to at least help her fill out the paperwork.

Just relax man and call yourself a lawyer tomorrow. It may be a lot of money but it is WORTH every single penny.



Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...In most states you would still need to pay support if you were married when the child was born...a test would simply prove infidelity.


Very true, in CA a man is assumed the father of any child when married to a person and would still need to pay child support even if DNA says otherwise. That why one needs to hire a lawyer to win the custdy of the kids.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sorry this all happened to you. I wish you would have chocked the bitch from the get go. One f*ck up.. possibly forgivable... but TWO?! and maybe more?! f*ck THAT! I think the problem here is you guys got married too young.. or maybe she is tooo young. sh*t.. I am only 23 and I am far from getting married. Also.... I feel its when you are twenty+ when you are actually living it. I'm glad I did all my drinking and partying around 18+ and when 21 hit I was club central camille... because all i wanted to do was party and dance with my friends.... but now its out of my system... but your wife ... well.. it definitely didn't sound like it was out of her system...

Anyhow... karma is a bitch and I hope you leave her in somewhat good terms.... you know why? You'll be the Good Guy left standing. I'm sure once she realizes that all this partying bullshit is in fact BULLSHIT... that she'll come to realize she actually had a good boy/husband.. and now she's lost it.

ALSO, don't be a dumbass and take her back... even though you have a kid. Once a f*ck up, always a f*ck up... don't take her back! Make her regret it!

I also hope the kid... is in fact your kid. I hate to bring it up like that... but she sounds promiscuous.

Well... I hope everything works out for you. This will only make you a stronger, yet better person. Post a pic of her so maybe we can target shoot on her face.... jk. (maybe not)


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Oh...In most states you would still need to pay support if you were married when the child was born...a test would simply prove infidelity.


Very true, in CA a man is assumed the father of any child when married to a person and would still need to pay child support even if DNA says otherwise. That why one needs to hire a lawyer to win the custdy of the kids.
[/quote]

I dont know if I could do a paternity test. I love my baby so much and if it turns out she isnt mine, I think I could lose it. Maybe down the road after all my feeling are settled. I honestly think if I found out that my little girl isnt mine, I would kill my wife. I know I would and I cant put myself in that position.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Hopefully she doesnt have the money to hire a lawyer. If that is the case, congrats. Im pretty sure everything will work out. The best she can probably do is get one that is court-appointed, thats if it goes all the way to court. You will definitely have the upper hand.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this man, that story made me angry just reading it. I hope things go as good as possible for you considering the circumstances.



sadboy said:


> How old is your little girl?
> 
> It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
> People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.
> ...


yeah, and in his case, if he isnt the dad, it would prove infidelity.
[/quote]

but at what cost? The cost of losing a child? The love of a child.....

I know it's good to know who the real dad is for health issues.

That's all I am saying....
I didnt do the DNA test, even if it meant I would not have to pay child support.
[/quote]

I think they are suggesting the dna test to prove that she cheated on him, and thereby possibly keeping the house and whatever assests they have together. Just because biologically the daughter may not be his, does not mean he cants continue to love her as his own.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> How old is your little girl?
> 
> It hard doing DNA testing IMO.
> People have told me that my son dosent look anything like me. But I refused to do a DNA testing. My son is my son no matter what anyone says.
> ...


yeah, and in his case, if he isnt the dad, it would prove infidelity.
[/quote]

but at what cost? The cost of losing a child? The love of a child.....

I know it's good to know who the real dad is for health issues.

That's all I am saying....
I didnt do the DNA test, even if it meant I would not have to pay child support.
[/quote]

I think they are suggesting the dna test to prove that she cheated on him, and thereby possibly keeping the house and whatever assests they have together. Just because biologically the daughter may not be his, does not mean he cants continue to love her as his own.
[/quote]

I know what they are saying.

all I am saying that it is hard to say how a person will take it if they know a child is not "really theirs" after all those years.

you just never know......


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Anyhow... karma is a bitch and I hope you leave her in somewhat good terms.... you know why? You'll be the Good Guy left standing. I'm sure once she realizes that all this partying bullshit is in fact BULLSHIT... that she'll come to realize she actually had a good boy/husband.. and now she's lost it.


Why should he be the "Good Guy"? 
This girl did him wrong.

Be a dick bro and next time she calls you tell her you will only talk to her in regards to your child anything else then she needs to talk to yuor lawyers.
[/quote]

he can still act like that too....
i guess what i meant to say... is make the bitch really regret EVERYTHINGGGGGG she's doing and never go back to her... i guess the key words were "NEVER GO BACK TO HER"....

but well.. i think we all understand the big picture here... she's a f*cking bitch.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats rough, just reading that has made me angry!

Hope everything works out for you bro, im sure it will!


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

If that was my wife, she WOULD be feed to a wood chipper.....NO DOUBT about it....


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that bro.. I think that the story shes telling is bullshit and shes just coping out of marriage. Id also get a STD test if I was you as who knows who shes been sleeping with. As for the paternity tests, I would leave that as a last option type deal, no sense you go through all of that if it is unnecessary. Like others suggested get a lawyer and get as much stuff as you can against her. Dont give up, think of your child. Do you want her raised in the environment your wife will provide? Thats the main focus of your divorce, f*ck everything else. Just get your child, money can be replaced.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...In most states you would still need to pay support if you were married when the child was born...a test would simply prove infidelity.


I can't believe this law was written by people that consider themselves to be men.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Make sure she doesnt empty out any join bank accounts.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW, that the first thing that comes to my mind.

Obviously she is trying to find any reason to get a divorce, while making you look bad so she gets more.

Wouldn't do the DNA test. Your daughter is yours, no matter who the biological father is, but do what you have to do no matter what to make sure you come out on top.

I personally wouldn't have taken her sh*t at the beginning. I am really short tempered, and her attitude wouldn't have gone well with me. 
But hell, love is a bitch, you never know what is going to happen.

Just because you are young doesnt mean you made a mistake getting married. No one ever heard of older people getting a divorce?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

for real dude, from anything ive ever read on the net, ive never felt so sorry for this situation, i actually want to come there and kick her friends as for u/ with u...because as i was reading, i was putting myself in ur place, and i would have ended everything right there at the second occurance at the bar, and expiecially when she didnt have her ring on.

Long story short bro, that girl u call a wife is no good. I called her a girl cause she's obviously not at the same level as u are, maturaity wise.

Leave her, take care of ur daughter, u seem like u have a good heart from the ways uve forgiven ur horrible wife, make sure all that love goes straight to ur daughter, and no one else for now..., and find someone new, u seriously DONT need her in ur life, she's just gonna keep fckn sh*t up for u. There are alota fish in the sea, (no pun intended this being a fish forum).

GL man.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> for real dude, from anything ive ever read on the net, ive never felt so sorry for this situation, *i actually want to come there and kick her *friends as for u/ with u...because as i was reading, i was putting myself in ur place, and i would have ended everything right there at the second occurance at the bar, and expiecially when she didnt have her ring on.
> 
> Long story short bro, that girl u call a wife is no good. I called her a girl cause she's obviously not at the same level as u are, maturaity wise.
> 
> ...


Me too Dawgz!!

I wish you and I could take a road trip to kick her in the teeth!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

holy crap!!

alot of stuff do discuss here, just wanna say good luck man.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF Man, i feel for ya mate. me and the wife are going through the same thing right now, but it isnt her friend its her mother................and i have lmost left her twice this year but have ended up coming back both times.....................

I cant really give you advice but if my wife had cheated on me i would have left straight away........................


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"When a good girl goes bad, she's gone forever."

Sorry to hear that man, women are hoars. All of them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hitler said:


> I honestly think if I found out that my little girl isnt mine, I would kill my wife. I know I would and I cant put myself in that position.


OJ did it and look at him, he's playing golf.

Sorry man. Just had to. Honestly though man, what you are going through is the one reason I never want to get married. This whole scenario is pretty much my worst nightmare.

I would get a good lawyer, get a dna test, get your witnesses, and try to get her on tape about cheating on you.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Dam long time away. This sucks dude, you have my deepest sympathies. If you have the expenses you should hire a lawyer and get some background history dug up from your past involving your wife's REAL adultery. Also if you are still in contact with your buddy that followed her to a house party that time, you could use him as a reference/proof.

Best of luck mate. Keep your head up, things will get better for you and your child.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn dude.
My condolences, that is some craptastic stuff.
I can see how you would have taken her back. 
Not tryin to say what i would do in that situation, but i can sympathize with your optimism.
I am also to optomistic, sometimes to a fault.
It bites me in the ass too.
Not on the scale of this, but i can see where you were coming from.
But yeah i agree with everyone.
Begin to cover your ass, and realize that.. its definately over.
you gotta just figure it as her loss.

and one thing that my dad always told me. and its so true.
Never loose your cool in an argument and never curse.
Cursing is fine, but in an argument, it diverts the argument from whats really the issue to the fact that you cursed.
the second you loose your poker face, its over.
she knows your right, and she is wrong.
and she wants you to loose your cool like when you came back to the bar that time and blew up. (which anyone would do).
But nothing is a surprise anymore.
Keep your cool, and you will make it through this.
and she will be left wishing she wasnt so dumb.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn dude, Im really sorry. You kept giving her more and more chances and then she fucks you over. She clearly was looking for a way out. Whatever you do don't let her get custody of your daughter, sounds like she would be a sh*t parent. Don't fall for her crap when she comes to your door crying for you back in a couple of weeks either cuz you know that's gonna happen... slam the door in her face then and don't give her another chance whatever you do.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, i feel sorry for you sir.. i think you're a good guy to forgive her over and over again. So your pain should end now, do everything for the sake of yourself and your daughter and none to her. Just dont lose it sir your too good for that.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Slutty women can make a man more miserable than just about anything. I hope all ends well, and she doesn't get sh*t.

Just remember, even though your in a ruff spot in your life right now, things will eventually get better. Then all the crap your going through will just be a bad memory. Just gotta tuff it out, and get through it.

And never ever take her back no matter how bad you miss her. She will do this again and again, and you will end up miserable for the rest of your life.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. I didn't read the entire replies, the opening thread was enough.

2. My observation is, love is certainly blind and deaf.

3. Certainly do get a DNA on the child.

4. Consider yourself lucky that your brain by-passed your heart. From the opening bell, I knew right off where this entire thing was headed. Evidently you ignored all the warning signs. And she was certainly giving them to you loud and clear. Far too many girls are immature at 20 years old nowadays. As are guys. I think its the Britney Spears generation along with Madonna that has corrupted women. But this is not what I want to really tell you. Just count your blessings that you got out with your life and perhaps a bit of dignity.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

If your still looking at BP, I suggest you do nothing stupid. Have they completed your background yet? If not, your soon to be ex wife will jack you up.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. Sounds like she got married too young and still wants to party. Maybe its better to get divorced now then to do it later. Too bad a child is involved though.

About the paternity test, I'd advise against it. Theres no point in knowing either way b/c you're the one that raised the kid and it'd hurt both sides if you weren't the father.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about all this sh*t. I have gone through a very similar experience as well and not too long ago. Hang in there bud. Lots of great advice on here.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Sounds like she got married too young and still wants to party. Maybe its better to get divorced now then to do it later. Too bad a child is involved though.
> 
> About the paternity test, I'd advise against it. Theres no point in knowing either way b/c you're the one that raised the kid and it'd hurt both sides if you weren't the father.


I argee, besides if you lose the case chances are you are still going to have to pay child support even if the child is proven not to be yours.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that's rough man- dont say anything threatening or write any letters or anything that could be used against you. Hell don't even send her a threatening e-mail or a damn facebook message lol.

get a lawyer, it' about your daughter now


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!


wrong thread?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!


Right..........


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

This sucks as well as you know. I just chimed into this thread, and after reading everyones post, i agree with most of the advice. My sister got married when she was 20. In my opinion, i think it was WAY early, but things are great. I think you should get married way later. However, things don't work out as well as that. Through college i think i've become less tolerant of women and their stupid antics. Cuz i've been a sucker of forgiveness in the past. Like others have said, i think the girl is still in their "partying" years and she was just waiting for her way out. Sounds very high schoolish to me, like it sounds to many. I also support others saying she was just trying to get a way out of it. I know how you feel bro, I would want to kill the b*tch as well, even though it probably won't happen. You sound like a genuine guy, so i'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I'm still young, so i won't splurge on the legal stuff since i'm not experienced in those type of things.... But, I'm truely sorry for what has transpired with your relationship. My best regards to you my friend.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

All i gotta say is kill the f*cking bitch. Go to jail. who cares when it coems to choke a person out its time to choke a person out. She has played you so much. .. [please dont kill her. I really hope you didnt combind everything so she gets half or more.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I know in the state of NJ it is not as easy to get a divorce as in other states. She would have to prove adultery, physical/mental abuse, or no sexual relations for a year. Irreconsillable differences does not count like it does in California. Make sure you have the witnesses who saw her behavior first hand on your side. Make sure your lawyer protects your retirement money and social security benefits past, present and future. DNA testing is a certainty in your case for paternity. Right now though your biggest mistake was moving out of the house. I would get my ass back in there and let the lawyers sort out the mess. Sorry to hear man. Just trying to give you some good advise.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dang...

if i was in your shoes, some guys would have been eating some blued steel. and by blued steel, i mean a colt .45

but seriously im sorry that happened. thats totally some gnarly sh*t.

keep yourself respectable, you know... get your lawyer and do the dna thing with the kid etc. get the homies to testify and stuff. the bate her into an argument where she says something and youre recording it - thats totally cool you should do that too. good idea whoever that was.

but yeah cut her off. she will be smitten by the hand of god eventually. i mean shes got some bad karma waiting to make things fun for her. - it wouldnt be a great idea to be around when those things happen.

oh you could pay a contract killer to take care of her and her friend. but that might not be a great idea though. but it is in fact an idea.

so good luck i hope the ball remains in your court.

-4CM-


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Man, that sucks and it's probably gonna get worse. Don't beat yourself up over it because there's no way the real reason she's leaving you is because she thinks you hit on her sister. You know it's something else and she's using that as an excuse.

You hung in there when you could have left multiple times, she's just using this as a way to make you feel bad and to clear her own conscience. The next few months will really suck, but it does get better. Hang in there.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

My peoples had the same THING HAPPEN f*ck HER DUDE!

BTW why didnt u beat the sh*t out of the DUDES SHE was with pal I would have killed em man 
btw ur a real man for even forgiving her those were some major MAJOR sins she commited


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> i would get a paternity test


I second that!

Good luck...I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!










thats never going to happen. To much money is made from it


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!










thats never going to happen. To much money is made from it








[/quote]

here's the point, the baby is yours. you raised it since birth i don't think your love would change. You still need to get a paternity test simply b/c that would prove adultery.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

You can prove she cheated by witness testimony and then take custody of your daughter, if shes ur kid, and take 75% of the biches money! She cant f*ck you like that brither, screw her out of every dollar if she got any money, next time, dont be a fool.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I belive drinking should be illegal. Way too many problems stem from it!


dude...come on...i'll bet more than 90% of relationships are started on a drunken night out.

as for the divorce thing, your situation sucks dude, but man, you fucked yourself by taking her back. once a cheater always a cheater. you ignored all the warning signs and it came up and bit you square in the ass...i feel bad for the kid.

BTW, 21 and under is way too young to marry IMO...just my .02.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> You can prove she cheated by witness testimony and then take custody of your daughter, if shes ur kid, and take 75% of the biches money! She cant f*ck you like that brither, screw her out of every dollar if she got any money, next time, dont be a fool.


A witness testimony in a divorce trial is about as reliable as a fishnet condom. That he said she said bullshit just pisses most judges off. good uck getting custody with witness testimony. Pretty much unless your wife was f*cking the guy right in front of your daughter that isn't usually enough. Very few judges out there will take a child away from his/her mother based on what a witness says.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> You can prove she cheated by witness testimony and then take custody of your daughter, if shes ur kid, and take 75% of the biches money! She cant f*ck you like that brither, screw her out of every dollar if she got any money, next time, dont be a fool.


A witness testimony in a divorce trial is about as reliable as a fishnet condom. That he said she said bullshit just pisses most judges off. good uck getting custody with witness testimony. Pretty much unless your wife was f*cking the guy right in front of your daughter that isn't usually enough. Very few judges out there will take a child away from his/her mother based on what a witness says.
[/quote]

then again, very few judges will take a child away from his/her mother REGARDLESS.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> You can prove she cheated by witness testimony and then take custody of your daughter, if shes ur kid, and take 75% of the biches money! She cant f*ck you like that brither, screw her out of every dollar if she got any money, next time, dont be a fool.


A witness testimony in a divorce trial is about as reliable as a fishnet condom. That he said she said bullshit just pisses most judges off. good uck getting custody with witness testimony. Pretty much unless your wife was f*cking the guy right in front of your daughter that isn't usually enough. Very few judges out there will take a child away from his/her mother based on what a witness says.
[/quote]

then again, very few judges will take a child away from his/her mother REGARDLESS.
[/quote]

exactly


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Kill the bitch and her friend.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Kill the bitch and her friend.


Worked for OJ.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my sister also got married at 20 or 21 and the guy turned into a crazy f*cker. he started getting abusive and (i think) cheating on my sister. of course noone tells me this until the guy runs to arizona after my uncle found out about it. the point is, my sister obviously loved the guy, but at that age people can change REALLY fast. im nearly 24 now and have been going out with my gf for 7 years come January. but i know im not ready to get hitched yet. moreso after seeing my sister and her position.

you cant help NOT harbouring major resentment to the other side, but you have to try to keep it further back in your mind. for your kid's sake the less negativity surrounding her the better.

my gf's mom's friend (a guy i worked with) ended up in the same situation as you man. him and this girl were young, they got married and had a kid. all of a sudden she turns into an alchoholic and starts boning a yoga teacher...the husband finds out...forgives her...things go good for a while...then another problem...forgives...another problem...it went on for a couple of years. he kept trying to hold on, but the longer he did, the harder it was to let go and the more painful it was to both his son and himself. he dealt with it the wrong way once it ended. he wouldnt move on even though he knew it was over. you on the other hand are not thinking like him. since he took it so badly he is now pretty messed up...lost a lot of his "fun" side. you on the other hand can avoid this by moving on, but not forgetting how painful this was/is, and the lessons that you learned from it. both about life and yourself.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

where is hitler btw.. ?

think he might be dead or in prison


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow !

I just went through all this thread...and it's a true horror story !
I feel so bad for you.. and angry towards her.

A lawyer and a psychologist could surely help you... 
Whatever you do, keep your head up !


----------

